
Ask HN: Clojure vs. Haskell or Clojure and Haskell, why not both? - svanderbleek
I was spending time debating which to use. There are pros and cons for each in my domain. It seems more powerful to combine them then, and for that matter any other languages that have immediate use. Basically I want a F# that is Clojure and Haskell.
======
vjoshi
Not sure if it bothers you ... but no jvm needed

------
danoctavian
What is your domain?

------
eip
Why not Scala?

